#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Σύνδεση ή μη της εδαφόπλακας με τα περιμετρικά τοιχία υπογείου

## sundance

Η εδαφόπλακα 'κολλάει' στα περιμετρικά τοιχώματα?Ή αφήνετε αρμό?

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Άλλοι λένε να κολλάει,άλλοι λένε να υπάρχει αρμός.Διάλεξε κ πάρε.Το υπόγειο δεν έχει σεισμό,οπότε εγώ δεν αφήνω.Άλλοι αφήνουν.

Είναι ευκαιρία το θέμα να βγάλεις ταμπού ως μηχανικός!!!!! :Χαρούμενος: 

Εγώ δεν αφήνω για τον απλό λόγο:αν σου ''κάτσει'' με τα χρόνια η εδαφόπλακα (εννοείται ότι θα κάτσει αφού κανείς δεν κάνει σωστή συμπύκνωση),τότε αν έχεις αφήσει αρμό θα έχεις δόντι μεταξύ εδαφόπλακας κ άνω στάθμης κορμού της ΠΔ για τα αυτοκίνητα κ θα σκάσεις τα λάστιχά σου.Όχι τα δικά σου φυσικά,αλλά των ενοίκων.

Ενώ αν δεν αφήσεις αρμό,κανείς δεν θα το πάρει χαμπάρι,όλοι θα πιστεύουν ότι έχει κάτσει όλο το κτίριο κ θα υπάρχει δουλειά κ για άλλους! :Χαρούμενος:

----------

sundance

----------


## Theo

rigid_joint δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς  :Confused:

----------


## sundance

Περνάς δηλαδη το πλέγμα της εδαφόπλακας μέσα στο σώμα των περιμετρικών τοιχίων-κορμού?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν η εδαφόπλακα είναι οπλισμένη μόνο με μια σχάρα #Τ131 στο μέσο της πλάκας, τότε θεωρώ ότι είναι καλύτερα να μη συνδέεται με τα περιμετρικά τοιχία, δηλαδή να υπάρχει αρμός, και να πατά πάνω στις πεδιλοδοκούς. Ειδικά αν έχουμε μεγάλα φορτία πάνω στην πλάκα. Προϋπόθεση η καλή συμπύκνωση του εδάφους.
Αν η πλάκα οπλίζεται ως ανωδομής (επιθυμητό), τότε φυσικά να συνδέεται με τα περιμετρικά τοιχία.

----------


## Athan

> Υποθέτω...
> 
> Θεμελίωση-εδαφόπλακα-τοιχώματα υπογείου...
> 
> Αυτή είναι καλή λύση και σε περίπτωση παρουσίας νερού, η στεγάνωση γίνεται με ειδικά "κορδόνι" (δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται επιστημονικά)


Mάλλον εννοείς το μπετονιτικό κορδόνι.

----------


## Theo

Θα συμφωνήσω με Χάρη στη δημοσίευση #*11*

----------


## Evan

Η πλάκα καλύτερα να είναι κολυμβητή δηλ με αρμό περιμετρικά των δοκών. Σε ότι αφορά το νάυλον αν δεν σκιστεί κατά την σκυροδέτηση έχει νόημα μόνο αν τοποθετήσεις μόνωση αλλιώς τι να προστατέψεις, το σκυρόδεμα από την υγρασία του επιχώματος;

----------


## sundance

> Αν η εδαφόπλακα είναι οπλισμένη μόνο με μια σχάρα #Τ131 στο μέσο της πλάκας, τότε θεωρώ ότι είναι καλύτερα *να μη συνδέεται* με τα περιμετρικά τοιχία, δηλαδή να υπάρχει αρμός, και *να πατά* πάνω στις πεδιλοδοκούς.


Πώς γίνεται αυτό?

Η μόνη περίπτωση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ, είναι να έχουμε πάχος κορμού πεδιλοδοκού μεγαλύτερο από το πάχος των τοιχίων.

----------


## Xάρης

Αναφερόμουν στις εσωτερικές πεδιλοδοκούς αλλά και αυτό που λες γίνεται για τις εξωτερικές. Πεπλατυσμένο το κάτω μέρος των περιμετρικών τοιχίων.

----------


## Athan

Η πλάκα του δαπέδου του ισογείου γίνεται επί του εδάφους.
Όσον αφορά τις αποστάσεις, κατ΄αρχήν θα πρέπει να θεμελιώσεις στο βάθος που θα βρεις κατάλληλο - υγιές έδαφος.
Από εκεί και πέρα θα δείξει πόση θα είναι ή απόσταση (αν θα υπάρχει) μεταξύ Α.Σ. ΣΔ και Κ.Σ. πλάκας (αφού η σταθμη του Τ.Δ. του ισογείου είναι δεδομένη)
Αν πάντως η πλάκα δεν θα εδράζεται απευθείας στις ΣΔ θα πρέπει να δοθεί ακόμη μεγαλύτερη προσοχή στη σωστή συμπύκνωση και κατάλληλα υλικά για την επίχωση.
Αν όμως εδράζεται απευθείας, θέλει προσοχή στη διέλευση των υδραυλικών.

----------



----------


## SIRADRAB

Δεν σας καταλαβαίνω τι θέλετε να πείτε και θα σας παρακαλούσα να γίνετε πιο ξεκάθαροι. Αυτό που λέει ο rigit στο πόστ 3  και στη φωτό, αυτό γίνεται στην πράξη με χρήση ίδιας ποιότητας σκυροδέματος. Αν έχεις τα τοιχία σκυροδετημένα πρίν την εδαφόπλακα, γιατί η τελευταία να μην κολλήσει στα τοιχία και να μπλέκεις με αρμούς και μαστίχες, και αν οι ενδιάμεσες συνδετήριες ή πεδιλοδοκοί, είναι χαμηλότερες γιατί να μην σηκωθούν στο ύψος που θα εδρασθεί η μπαζόπλακα?

----------

Efpalinos

----------


## SIRADRAB

Ναι, ........τον αρμό γιατί να τον κάνεις δεν καταλαβαίνω, αυτή είναι η απορία μου, σε τι χρησιμεύει, εκτός κι αν έχεις μεγάλη επιφάνεια πλάκας....αλλιώς γιατί? Ολα τα άλλα σωστά, έτσι γίνεται και το είχαμε αναλύσει λίγες μέρες πρίν  σε παρεμφερές θέμα πάλι εδώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν κάνεις αρμό και έχεις μεγάλα φορτία στην πλάκα θα "σπάσει" ή σύνδεση με το περιμετρικό τοιχίο. Εκτός εάν προβλέψεις τον κατάλληλο οπλισμό.

----------


## Efpalinos

Θα βοηθούσε πολύ να συμπεριλάβετε στα ποστ σας μερικά σχέδια τομών αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι π. μηχανικοί!

----------


## SIRADRAB

Σ' ευχαριστώ Χάρη για την απάντηση, αλλά πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω την λειτουργία του αρμού εκεί, δλδ πριν την ένωση (σύνδεση) της εδαφόπλακας με τα περιμετρικά τοιχία, στην περίπτωση μεγάλων φορτίων σε πλάκα που είναι οπλισμένη με το σύνηθες Τ-131. Αυτά, αν εννοούμε το ίδιο. Βασικά δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση με τα τοιχία, η εδαφόπλακα θα εδράζεται εκεί, στο δόντι που κάνει ο κορμός της πεδιλοδοκού, με την προυπόθεση ότι ο κορμός αυτός είναι μεγαλύτερης διατομής του υπερκείμενου τοιχίου, και θα εφάπτεται μόνο στα περιμετρικά τοιχία. Αν ο οπλισμός δεν είναι ο κατάλληλος για κάποιο φορτίο, η εδαφόπλακα θα ''κάτσει'' με ρηγματώσεις στην κάτω παρειά της και αν εμφανίσει κάμψη θα κάνει και ρωγμή εκεί που εφάπτεται με τα τοιχία. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ στην πράξη την ύπαρξη αρμού περιμετρικά και πρέπει να είναι σπάνια περίπτωση. Ο τρόπος που περιέγραψε ο rigit, είναι αυτός που βλέπουμε στα έργα. Τέλος πάντων, είναι και δύσκολο να περιγραφτούν όλα αυτά.

----------

